# Diggers and Dealers metals consensus?



## rustyheela (9 August 2007)

Anyone here got any insight on the consensus or "feeling on the vibe at the conference on as to where commodities are heading? obviously they will still be in demand, but have prices peaked, sustainable etc. You read from various "banks" & Think tanks"i e NAB saying the top of this cycle is over, ra ra ra, so wot do the actual Diggers & dealers think? @ the end of the day, they are the ones on ( under ) the ground!! Anyone close to this industry got a opinion? optimism, pessimism, uptrend, downtrend?


----------



## YELNATS (9 August 2007)

rustyheela said:


> Anyone here got any insight on the consensus or "feeling on the vibe at the conference on as to where commodities are heading? obviously they will still be in demand, but have prices peaked, sustainable etc. You read from various "banks" & Think tanks"i e NAB saying the top of this cycle is over, ra ra ra, so wot do the actual Diggers & dealers think? @ the end of the day, they are the ones on ( under ) the ground!! Anyone close to this industry got a opinion? optimism, pessimism, uptrend, downtrend?





So why not ask them? The diggers & dealers, that is.


----------



## Boyou (9 August 2007)

If you want some insight into Dand D,you might check out the thread titled 

"That Was The Week that Was" started and abley maintaned by drillinto.....


Bit of the goss there!


----------

